# Who has the ridgid MICRO sea snake?



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

About to order one thinking of one additional extension. How do You like Yours?
And how have You used it? I can see many uses for it besides My plumbing Thanks' Tool


----------



## irate808 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have it, bought it a couple of months ago. So far I havent had to use it on the job.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

HOLY SMOKES!!! For only 200 bucks, I'm ordering me one on Monday. That would be totally awesome for an electrician to peep inside wall and ceiling cavities. Ridgid is really missing half their market by not running ads in electrician magazines for these things also. I've been keeping my eyes peeled for a decent borescope, but this is even better. Wow, is all I can say. 

http://www.ridgid.com/seesnakemicro/


----------



## irate808 (Sep 17, 2007)

I know. I couldnt believe the price. And this will benefit not only plumbers, but other trades too.


----------



## comp1911 (Jul 23, 2007)

We purchased one at work for the tool crib. I don't think we have used it yet. It will be handy for looking at the guts of equipment without tearing them all apart.


----------



## The plumber (Jul 5, 2007)

Home depot is selling them also. Seen them yesterday in the tool area. Handy tool to carry into victoria secrets beats the old mirror on the shoe trick.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

The plumber said:


> Home depot is selling them also. Seen them yesterday in the tool area. Handy tool to carry into victoria secrets beats the old mirror on the shoe trick.


*I feel inadequate.*
*That hadn't occured to me, I'm a taker now.*


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 22, 2007)

The boss bought me one last week, I have used it a few times since looking in wall cavities to scope out wire fishing paths, I havent taken it to Vics secret but ya never know


----------



## blackdoggie (Sep 6, 2007)

you dirty old men lol


----------



## bobdog (Jul 4, 2007)

great tool, waterproof too!. my HVAC buddy borrowed it to inspect furnace combustion chambers, for cracks and whatnot. Easy to sell new furnace, HO can see cracks too.


----------



## All Clear Sewer (Nov 8, 2006)

There has been a few problems with the Micro but Ridgid is replacing the bad ones.

Here`s a link 

http://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12264


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

I picked up one the other day at the orange box for $195 and I have been happy with it so far and have used it daily since.


----------



## ExpressFive (Oct 27, 2007)

*see snake*

Has anyone noticed that the image is sideways to the camera head???


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

ExpressFive said:


> Has anyone noticed that the image is sideways to the camera head???


On mine its flipped, like looking in a mirror.


----------

